# Best way to decide on a new saddle?



## nelliott500 (Apr 16, 2012)

My current saddle is okay but I'd like to go with something more of a mid-tier. I have a Zefal Tru-Gel right now but I want to go with something simpler, lighter, and not as "squishy". I bought it when I thought padding on the saddle was a good thing. Now that I know better, I want something different.

But how do you choose a new saddle? It's not very easy to just test a couple of them, right? I'm sure a LBS isn't going to let you borrow a saddle for a couple hours.


----------



## xls (Nov 11, 2004)

The best way is to put some miles on it. Some bike shops have rental / demo programs. Call around your area to find out which ones do.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

nelliott500 said:


> My current saddle is okay but I'd like to go with something more of a mid-tier. I have a Zefal Tru-Gel right now but I want to go with something simpler, lighter, and not as "squishy". I bought it when I thought padding on the saddle was a good thing. Now that I know better, I want something different.
> 
> But *how do you choose a new saddle?* It's not very easy to just test a couple of them, right? I'm sure a LBS isn't going to let you borrow a saddle for a couple hours.


I suggest starting by having your sit bones measured. Because shapes/ contours/ dimensions (among other factors) will all play a part in its comfort, there's no guarantee this measurement alone will get it right, but at least you'll have an idea of what width you should be looking for. 

In addition, many variables like individual anatomy, fit, form, riding style and personal preferences determine what saddles work best for an individual. And speaking of 'individual', saddle preferences are _very_ individual, so I suggest taking recommendations/ reviews with a grain of salt.

Bottom line, trial/ error and as xls posted, saddle time. In addition to the rental/ demo programs, some manufacturers offer a 30 day trial, so something else to look into.


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

Until you really know what saddle is for you, try to keep it as pristine as possible. That way, if it doesn't work out, you can sell it on ebay or craiglist and minimize your losses. Don't turn the bike upside down, put electrical tape on the rails, and keep the box, instructions, etc.; that way you can at least sell it as "barely used".


----------



## nelliott500 (Apr 16, 2012)

Are most shops able to measure sit bones?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

nelliott500 said:


> Are most shops able to measure sit bones?


Most Specialized shops do and I've heard that Bontrager dealers do, but (with care) you can do it yourself at home.

The following was copied from Specs FAQ section: 
There is a way to find out your sit bone width at home but the accuracy may be a bit subjective. First of all, find some kind of compressible foam that will hold it's shape for a few moments when you stand up. Something along the lines of a sleeping bag pad, or stadium cushion.

Put the foam on a low box or chair that will have your thighs at the same level as they are when your foot is at the top of the pedal stroke. Usually just find something low enough that your thighs are almost parallel to the ground, and that is about right (sit with heels in as well, upper body just like you are pedaling).

After sitting on the foam for long enough to make an indentation, stand up, and use your fingertips to find the low points, alternately you can drop some ball bearings in the indentations, and they will immediately roll to the low points.

Measure this distance, center-to-center, for a "neutral" riding position, this is your sit bone width.

If your sit bones are between 70 and 100mm, you should ride a 130mm saddle, unless you ride in an upright, comfort position. Then you should ride a 143.

If your sit bones are between 100 and 130mm, you should ride a 143mm, unless you ride in a very upright, comfort position. Then you should ride a 155

If your sit bones measure out between 130mm and 160mm, and you ride a very Aerodynamic, racing or triathlon position, you should ride a 143mm saddle. All other riding positions should use a 155.

Many Specialized dealers also have a device that provides an accurate measurement. It always helps to drop in and have them measure you out for a saddle and show you some options.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

nelliott500 said:


> ? It's not very easy to just test a couple of them, right? I'm sure a LBS isn't going to let you borrow a saddle for a couple hours.


you're actually wrong about that. most good shops will have some demos they'll let you try and generally for days not hours or some sort of arraignment where you can buy but reserve the right to return it for store credit within a certain amount of time.


----------



## nelliott500 (Apr 16, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> Most Specialized shops do and I've heard that Bontrager dealers do, but (with care) you can do it yourself at home.
> 
> The following was copied from Specs FAQ section:
> There is a way to find out your sit bone width at home but the accuracy may be a bit subjective. First of all, find some kind of compressible foam that will hold it's shape for a few moments when you stand up. Something along the lines of a sleeping bag pad, or stadium cushion.
> ...


Great info. Thank you. The LBS I've been going to lately carries Specialized so I'll give them a call and ask if they do sit bone measurements.


----------



## jpaschal01 (Jul 20, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> I suggest starting by having your sit bones measured. Because shapes/ contours/ dimensions (among other factors) will all play a part in its comfort, there's no guarantee this measurement alone will get it right, but at least you'll have an idea of what width you should be looking for.
> 
> In addition, many variables like individual anatomy, fit, form, riding style and personal preferences determine what saddles work best for an individual. And speaking of 'individual', saddle preferences are _very_ individual, so I suggest taking recommendations/ reviews with a grain of salt.
> 
> Bottom line, trial/ error and as xls posted, saddle time. In addition to the rental/ demo programs, some manufacturers offer a 30 day trial, so something else to look into.


This is exactly correct! Make sure you ask for someone at the shop that really knows what they are doing. I had my sit bones measured at on Specialized shop and they said I needed a 143mm saddle. I tested a Specialized 143 for about a week and was miserable. Ended up trying a Fizik that I liked much better.

This week was at another shop buying a new bike. They wanted to measure my sit bones. I said there was no need, I'm a 143. They insisted anyway. After measuring, they said I was a 155. I was skeptical. He proceeded to put a Specialized Toupe 155 saddle on he bike I was test riding. The minute I got on he bike, I new it was the saddle for me, no matter what bike I bought. Wow, it was a new level of comfort that I didn't know was available. Same saddle, 12mm wider and it was a completely different feel.

Bottom line, find someone that knows what they are doing!


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

Aluminium foil over a towel works just as good for measuring sit bones.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

OP, do you still have the stock saddle?

I've been surprisingly happy with a lot of stock saddles. The default barely-padded racing shell and I usually get along well...

I have a favorite saddle that I lucked into when I started riding as a sport, so saddles I've bought since then, I've tried to match to it. I think I've figured out the two aspects that are important to me, so I do okay at picking new ones.

FWIW, never bothered to get my butt measured. Although I did return a 143mm version of a saddle for the skinny ass-hatchet version. All the saddle I need, and no more.


----------



## nelliott500 (Apr 16, 2012)

AndrwSwitch said:


> OP, do you still have the stock saddle?
> 
> I've been surprisingly happy with a lot of stock saddles. The default barely-padded racing shell and I usually get along well...
> 
> ...


I don't have the stock saddle. The one that came with the bike is absolute garbage. It looks like a $20 saddle from Walmart.










I'm interested in more of a no-frills seat like what you described. Probably going to stop by my LBS after work today to see about a saddle and helmet.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

If it's a big, squishy seat as in the picture, yeah - better just to try again.

Look for a set of demo saddles or a liberal return policy. The electrical tape tip is a good one - I used it to protect the 143mm version of the saddle I later ended up buying, and I got full credit on my return.


----------



## vladvm (May 4, 2010)

i've gone through MANY saddles, but Specialized Toupe is the best saddle in the world. 

Go to a Specialized shop, sit on their sit-bone measuring device and get the correct width. Buy this saddle, install, adjust to fit and forget about it.


----------



## w-g (Mar 9, 2006)

vladvm said:


> i've gone through MANY saddles, but Specialized Toupe is the best saddle in the world.


No saddle is the best in the world as each of us have different measurements and comfort points. I've tried several levels of the Specialized saddles and just didn't like 'em. YMMV.
Some friends swear by Sella Italias. I've found that for my riding, WTB works best. And....some models better than others depending on the bike's purpose and use.


----------



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

I tried quite a few saddles till I hopped on a bike and found the old Selle Italia turbo saddles fit perfect! Look at your local LBS and they almost always have a saddle test program.


----------



## nelliott500 (Apr 16, 2012)

Intended to go to the shop yesterday or today but it started raining yesterday right before I got out of work and today it looked like it was going to storm again so I postponed. Hopefully I'll have a chance to go tomorrow after work.

I did try to measure with foil and a towel. I believe I'm somewhere around 120-125mm but I'd like to get measured with something more official before I commit to anything.


----------



## OutAndBack (Aug 18, 2011)

Love my Romin Pro.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

nelliott500 said:


> Intended to go to the shop yesterday or today but it started raining yesterday right before I got out of work and today it looked like it was going to storm again so I postponed. Hopefully I'll have a chance to go tomorrow after work.
> 
> I did try to measure with foil and a towel. I believe I'm somewhere around 120-125mm but* I'd like to get measured with something more official before I commit to anything.*


Yes, I'd strongly advise you to do so....


----------



## nelliott500 (Apr 16, 2012)

Got measured. He didn't tell me my measurement but he did pin me at a 155mm saddle. He recommended the Specialized Romin Comp Gel. for $90 but said for a Specialized saddle, it will probably take a month or two to break it in properly and adjust to it.

I put it on but won't have a chance to ride it until tomorrow and it's only 2 miles to work. I'll give it a real ride with my regular gear on Saturday.

Here's a top-view comparison with my old saddle. Yes, foot.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

nelliott500 said:


> Got measured. He didn't tell me my measurement but he did pin me at a 155mm saddle. He recommended the Specialized Romin Comp Gel for $90 but said for a Specialized saddle, it will probably take a month or two to break it in properly and adjust to it.
> 
> I put it on but won't have a chance to ride it until tomorrow and it's only 2 miles to work. I'll give it a real ride with my regular gear on Saturday.


I don't know your bike setup (specifically, saddle to bar drop), but if you go back to my post where I quoted Specs procedure for measuring sit bones, you'll see their guidelines. If you compare those to your style of riding, you'll at least be able to narrow the range you fall in.

Saddle preferences are very individual, but FWIW I'd never be able to ride with your OE saddle. Far too wide for my tastes. I use 143 Spec Toupes on my bikes.

One last thought. One critical aspect to determining if a saddle 'works' and is comfortable is positioning, so take care in setting height, fore/ aft and tilt.


----------



## tracerprix (Mar 19, 2011)

FYI the "assometer" is the device specialized uses to take the measurement.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

LOL, I don't know if I could ever ride on your stock saddle. Looks like it flares fast, once it gets going.


----------



## nelliott500 (Apr 16, 2012)

The saddle's pretty comfortable. I think it's definitely going to take some time to get used to but it's already more comfortable than the cheap one I was using.


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

I have that same saddle. Same size too. The tilt set up on that saddle is a bit tricky, because of the curves. I've found it's best to set up the tilt using the middle part. If you simply throw a book on there and level it out perfectly, it might be too tilted up. I set mine up with a small spirit level, place it in the middle part, and level it with a slight nose up angle.

P.S. I have a Trek bike, but I keep buying Specialized accessories for it.


----------



## nelliott500 (Apr 16, 2012)

This is how I have mine set up and it seems to be pretty comfortable. I didn't feel like I was sliding around at all like I did with the old saddle.

As long as the weather holds up this week, I should be able to put some more mileage on it one or two weekday mornings.


----------

